# Has anyone used jakprint in Ohio



## Epic Media (Nov 6, 2007)

Im looking into picking up my label big time in 2009 has anyone used jakprints for screen printing, relabeling , hang tag ? and has anyone used butler caps for embroidered hats?? just looking for some feeback on how they have been and how their prices compare to others thanks.


----------



## MAYBTMRW (Oct 13, 2008)

Epic Media said:


> Im looking into picking up my label big time in 2009 has anyone used jakprints for screen printing, relabeling , hang tag ?


I know its not on your list but I had Jakprint do some business cards for me a last year. They were really friendly, SUPER fast with their turn around, and the quality was great! Request a Sample Kit from their website it's packed full of flatstock examples! I have also have found Print Custom Business Cards, Stickers, Postcards & More Online Printing Services Serving The Whole Country From Brooklyn New York to San Francisco Bay Area to be really good with flat stock promotional type of work. (PSPrint's sample pack tells you exactly what pt. stock, ink, and coating the sample is printed in which I find FAR more useful than a handful of samples wondering what it's printed on).
I was going to use Jakprint for a shirt order they had qouted out for a great price, but I decided to buy a Press and start printing myself insted.


----------

